# American Idol



## Seth (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone watch American Idol? Let's hear your predictions for this season. Lady Gaga will be on the show this week, so I'm kind of interested to see what kind of advice she can give to the contestants.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

**** Lady Gaga and f*uck American Idol.


... sorry about that, just needed to get it out of my system.


----------

